# Concealed Carry class at Wake County Firearms Training center



## Dynamik1

I have been scheduled to attend the Concealed Carry class several times but due to work travel have had to cancel. It seems like next week I will finally get to go. The class is 5pm-9pm Tues and Thurs night at the Wake County range. Has anybody attended this class? Any feedback? I really enjoyed the 2.5 hr range orientation and safety overview class they require for you to get your range card. However, be forwarned - if you are not a member and are going to take any classes there, take the class before getting your range card - when you take a class they give you a free pass to the orientation and safety course and a free hour of range time - thats a savings of $25!! 

As for the concealed carry class, I'll be taking my 92FS and a paddle-style Kydex Fobus holster that I picked up last week at Davi's in Raleigh. Its a big gun but I havent gotten anything smaller yet. I have my eyes on a nickel-slide-over-black-frame Kel-Tec PF-9 but can't seem to find anything like that locally - may have to order from GunBroker.


----------



## Dynamik1

Completed the Concealed Carry class at Wake County Firearms Training Center this week. 2 nights / 4hrs each. My impression? Disappointed. The first 4hr session focused on the parts of a gun, "slapping it in your hand" to get a good grip, and alignment of the barrel with the long bones in your strong arm to get a good aim. The class seemed more basic than the range orientation class I had taken. The second night we had a discussion about appropriate use of deadly force (good) and then watched a video. There was no presentation about prohibited places of carry - as the test was passed out at the end of the classroom session one of the ladies in the class asked about and one of the instructors said "its not covered on the test" she responded that she had already read 3 questions that asked about it. Another guy in the class presented several scenarios to the instructor and got some input about where you could and could not carry concealed. All-in-all, this topic needed much more review than telling us that revolvers have 4 parts - a frame, muzzle, cylinder and grips!

If ever asked for my opinion, Wake County Firearms Training Center is a fantastic facility and many of the instructors are top-notch, but I would recommend a different facility/trainers for the requisite Concealed Carry class.


----------



## Todd

I took my class through Personal Defense and Handgun and it seems much the same, so I guessing that certain parts are mandated. We too were taught the parts of the gun which I think is a joke because if you you need to have someone teach you the parts of the gun then, IMO, you shouldn't be carrying concealed. Our instructor did do a great job of going over the no-carry zones though. 

Did they let you pre-qualify for the shooting portion or did you have to go when you were assigned?


----------



## bruce333

You should have gotten a book with a red cover from the NC Justice Academy, everything in it should have been covered in class. The book (and the video) is the minimum on what needs to be covered to be an approved class. If they aren't talking about no carry zones, then they aren't following the course syllabus from NCJA.


----------



## Dynamik1

They reserved about an hour-and-a-half at the end of the second session to qualify out on the range.

As for the red-covered book, they "offered" it for $3 but downplayed it as a requirement. I bought it and it does do a good job of explaining the finer points of the law as well as where you can and cannot carry concealed.

I guess I just expected a little more . . . I will probably try another class there sometime soon because I really like the facility.


----------



## Todd

Dynamik1 said:


> They reserved about an hour-and-a-half at the end of the second session to qualify out on the range.
> 
> As for the red-covered book, they "offered" it for $3 but downplayed it as a requirement. I bought it and it does do a good job of explaining the finer points of the law as well as where you can and cannot carry concealed.
> 
> I guess I just expected a little more . . . I will probably try another class there sometime soon because I really like the facility.


They made you pay for the book? Mine came with the course (I'm sure the price of the book was worked into the cost) so I did't have to make the decision to buy or not.

One thing I liked about the PD&H course was they offered pre-qual. I went on the Wednesday before and qualified for the shooting portion. Then when I took the class, which was all day on a Saturday, I didn't have to go back Sunday to shoot.


----------



## Chuckie33

It just upsets me that your NC Concealed Carry Instructor did not follow page 17 in the red Concealed Carry Handgun Training booklet that is provided by the North Carolina Justice Academy.

Quoting from page 17:

"7. Course requirements

The Concealed Carry course that an individual attends must meet several minimum standards as set forth by the North Carolina Administrative Code. Those requirements are:

a) Course must be a minimum of eight hours long plus the range and qualification time.

b) The legal block of instruction must be a minimum of two hours in length.

c) A written legal examination is required.

d) A shooting proficiency examination is required. The course of fire must be a minimum of 30 rounds with 10 rounds fired from the three yard line, 10 rounds fired from the five yard line, and 10 rounds fired from the seven yard line on a silhouette target.

e) The Concealed Carry course must cover the following topics or it does not meet the minimum state standards:

Legal Issues
Handgun Safety
Handguns
Marksmanship Fundamentals
Carrying Concealed Safety Issues
Presentation Techniques
Cleaning and Maintenance
Ammunition
Proficiency Drills


----------

